# Minimax S45 on Craigslist question???



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

LJs:

It looks like I have the inside track on a Craigslist bandsaw here local to me. It is a yellow Minimax S45 which the owner says is around 11 years old. He says its almost perfect, never seeing much use. $450.

Now, here is the kicker…he claims it has a 5hp 220v single phase motor. Now, I know this is possible if he had the original motor replaced, which I think should have been a 1.8hp motor. But I'm wondering if anybody is familiar enough with Minimax bandsaws to know the likely scenario there?

The seller has replied to me already and will be sending me pictures this morning. I've also asked him specifically about the motor, so I'm hoping to get the answer from him directly. But there's part of me wondering if that's just too good to be true. He is a small instrument maker, but he said the saw was used very little over the last decade.

Opinions about the value there? Anybody with experiences with Minimax bandsaws? I know the MMs are the desirable ones, but the S45 is no slouch.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

On this page- http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Minimax+S45&view=detail&id=32C71A8CE54284DEF5798D5D3D8302A8ED03CFB3&qpvt=Minimax+S45 5HP is an option.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks, Russell. Actually, read that more closely. It says 2,5 hp. In REAL English (American-speak), that would be 2.5 hp.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Still a good price on a steel frame band saw in that class,
even lacking a motor.

I think that's an older, basic Italian design that lacks the
bells and whistles newer ones have. Hard to go wrong
with an Italian band saw.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks, Loren. That's my thought exactly.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

He wasn't sure about the motor, other than he thought it was 5hp. He sent me pictures and I thought it strange that the badge doesn't give any indication of this.

Still, these are a few of the pictures he sent. I'm likely going tonight to buy it…if things work out.




























Any more thoughts?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Probably was imported without a motor.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm, so could their be some veracity to his thought that it is 5hp? Or does this mean that Minimax adds their choice of motor to them (likely the 1.8 hp motor) when they receive them?

Still, I'm thinking its a heck of a deal.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i have had one for 18 years (or so)

good tool
only problem i have with it
are parts are hard to find

MM only messes with 
BIG NEW TOOLS

they got nothing for that old toy

called them about some new tires
nope got to buy the whole wheel

lost the blade guard somehow
can't find one anywhere

by the way
the motor on mine is 1.8 hp
it isn't a buy and replace one either
the housing is dedicated to how it mounts
bought it new
when they first came out


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

looks like a real good deal buy it


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I did read that wrong, sorry. wine and LJ's don't mix well.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I assume this is an old model and Yes, you're pretty right that MM's are more desirable but from what I've heard, it is a good machine. It is used for scrolling type work and "general" type band saw work.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

The more I study this, I think I'm going to pass on this deal. A few reasons:

1) Shop space is very limited right now. I think I'd be happier with a 14" saw.
2) There's still some mystery as to the motor size. While it's still, quite likely, a good size motor, there's an aspect of not knowing this that bugs me…and takes away some of the value on my eyes if it is the smaller motor.
3) Parts for these older Minimax's are reputed to be difficult to come by. So I think something newer or more common would be a better bet.

If this were a table saw, I'd probably jump right on it. Not much to replace on a table saw. But if tires, wheels, guides, and fence all have to be addressed, then that'd suck. Even if they looked good upon visual inspection, I still wouldn't have peace of mind.

I think that I might keep holding out for either that 14" Laguna SUV or the 10-325 Rikon.

And maybe I could impress my wife by having turned down a tool, for a change. Heck, I might even buy her some stupid flowers.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL, as I send him an email to decline the saw, he sends me one saying its been sold. Impeccable timing!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't forget the flowers


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a 2004 S45. Great saw, ton of power. Was used in a cabinet shop for 5 yrs, and hardly shows any signs of wear. New are way over $3000 here. Better than any average 14" saw and this is an 18" saw. If it has been in a home shop all it's life, probably be like new still. Someone got a great saw!!


----------

